# Fitting another 230v socket



## Merlin 321 (Apr 12, 2017)

Information please

I want to fit a extra 230v socket on a Autocruise Forte.
Im looking to wire it into the spare MCB on the control box that is under the bed.
but how do I wire it in as it looks as if they need a special plug on the consumer board.
The socket will be used to plug in a grill that is being used outside under the awning, the socket will be fitted near the step control switch.

Merlin 321


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Merlin 321 said:


> Information please
> 
> I want to fit a extra 230v socket on a Autocruise Forte.
> Im looking to wire it into the spare MCB on the control box that is under the bed.
> ...


I suspect the outgoing leads terminate into the board mounted sockets via Tyco 'Make N Lok' plugs or similar. What make and model of consumer unit is it?


----------

